

Intelligence linked to ability to ignore distractions - hexagonc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22639039

======
w_t_payne
Interesting results -- and more evidence that "Intelligence", rather than
being anything mysterious is well explained by a collection of mundane
physiological characteristics. I wonder when we start getting better
"intelligence enhancing" training, exercises (and probably drugs too).

